

Introducing the Samsung Gear VR Innovator Edition - carloscm
http://www.oculusvr.com/blog/introducing-the-samsung-gear-vr-innovator-edition/

======
Relys
Called it:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/1xy2aq/why_not_elimi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/1xy2aq/why_not_eliminate_hardware_redundancy/)

Here's the 3D HMD I created for my Galaxy S4:
[https://i.imgur.com/eCxH4co.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/eCxH4co.jpg)

I spent about $15 on that. $5 for lenses off of ebay, $5 for strap, and $5 for
3d model.

Here's my solution for 6DOF:
[https://i.imgur.com/Gfl3ERY.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/Gfl3ERY.jpg)

I took a PS3 eye cam and cut out the IR filter and replaced it with a sheet of
floppy disk to block visible light. Then I went to radio shack and bought 3 IR
leds, 30OMH resistors and power supply. I'm using tridef 3D to render SBS 3D
w/ oculus plugin to distort screen to accommodate lens curvature. I'm using
splashtop/kainy to stream to phone. I'm using facetracknoir/FreePie to do the
head tracking.

